# Where to buy seaweed, netting, other ocean type decorations?



## ruinurself (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=15400


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Oriental trading company

Michaels 

Party City 

Any place that sells Luau supplies

the beach.... jk


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey! Neat idea. I just bought some green jute from Halloween City...it looks great. I'm using it for a swamp theme, so it might do well for your theme!

Also, I don't know where you could find this prop, but I saw the best prop ever...a dead mermaid looking thing...at Taylor Maid stores in Utah. That would be something for your party for sure!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

http://www.tapirback.com/tapirgal/gifts/friends/aquatic.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-foot-Seaweed-...023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5889c8d3a7


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

For small pieces of seaweed, shells, coral, etc. try used aquarium decorations. (I'd say new, but that stuff is awfully expensive for its size at retail).


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The Dollar Tree has the animals that grow in water: shark, turtle, alligator, seahorse, starfish. Seaweed's a tough one, any way you can use twisted green crepe paper? Maybe in low lighting it wouldn't look so cheesy. Or I think Asian markets sell seaweed but I'm not sure of the price.


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

I used these types props once and got a lot of my supplies from Hobby Lobby.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try those places guys!
It's going to be a Bioshock/underwater theme so like a place that has been forgotten under the ocean. 

I am still looking for some long pieces of seaweed/kelp decoration like this:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Ebay : http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-20000-LE...929?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51956617d1
I've never found any decent prop seaweed, so I made a mold from real seaweed and cast it in latex :








Good luck with your haunt 




HauntedHorror said:


> Thanks, I'll try those places guys!
> It's going to be a Bioshock/underwater theme so like a place that has been forgotten under the ocean.
> 
> I am still looking for some long pieces of seaweed/kelp decoration like this:


----------

